# Is this considered classical music?



## greybackshadow (Dec 29, 2013)

I've written a piece quite along ago, but I wonder if its considered a classical piece:

__
https://soundcloud.com/yunxiang%2Fforsaken

Please have a listen and let me know.

Cheers!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Far to underdeveloped to be "Classical", mostly sounds like a set of Bach Quotes on a loop with a bridge in the middle, like someone rehearsing Bach-riffs getting tired for a few moments then returns to his Bach-riffs...

/ptr


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't even call it a "piece". It's a succession of not very well done bits or sketches of pseudo-Bachian pastiche, with some sections, I would say, too similar to Bach's double violin concerto. It would never be classical because the whole philosophy of this (i.e., short bits of this and that) is more akin to pop music or film music than to classical.


----------



## greybackshadow (Dec 29, 2013)

Ahh icic, now I understand!
This is one of the only few places I know that can provide professional feedback.

Thanks!:lol:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

greybackshadow said:


> Ahh icic, now I understand!
> This is one of the only few places I know that can provide professional feedback.
> 
> Thanks!:lol:


You are not very much into classical, right? Because I find the question about "being or not" classical as quite peculiar. Why are you so interested in labeling your work as "classical"? I couldn't care less if my own music is considered classical or not.

Anyway, in classical music, your music is not automatically classical just because you add a bit of something in a style similar to Bach. That's exactly the pop music mentality, "I will add these funny flamenco scales and now my music is flamenco". The more immediate sound world is one of the most superficial aspects of classical music; and, in fact, almost everything that makes Bach's double violin concerto a classical piece is working at a more deeper level than that. In your sketches, you only (more or less, in fact; but that would be another discussion) captured some of the most obvious and superficial elements of that piece... that's why it's not classical... it's a formless and vapid collection of some of Bach's mannerisms, that's all.

I strongly recommend you to find what classical music is all about before even asking if your piece is classical. In fact, you will not need to ask 

I'm not trying to be hard with you, I'm just trying to answer your question in the most plain way.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Tbh, I quite enjoyed the 1st 2 movements. Can't recall the others, I listened to it earlier. It may not be Classical, but it sounds quite lovely.


----------



## VinylEupho (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, definitely not a classic, but the violins are nice and separated, easily identifiable in space, melodious tune, it's nice.


----------

